# Transit E250, work in progress



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

May be hard to see, but there is a little desk there at the back with two trash cans under it . It's sort of my favorite part so far.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Don't the transits lack power compared to Econoline series ? Especially with the small wheels , how can it carry such loads ?


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> Don't the transits lack power compared to Econoline series ? Especially with the small wheels , how can it carry such loads ?


Science?


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks way too clean. Let's see a picture after 12 hour day.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Looks good! Is the lighting stock?


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

woberkrom said:


>


What kind of pipe rack bracket are you using???


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

130 PLUMBER said:


> What kind of pipe rack bracket are you using???


Lighting is stock.

Had a welder fabricate us the brackets to our design.

4" holds H2O
6" holds a length of each DWV size from 1.5" up to 4"
above those lengths, we have room for bulk items like disposals, faucets, expansion tanks, and things of that nature that are retained by the netting

On the right side, you can see the brackets are in place. We need to add a cage or base and rail and that will hold short lengths of pipe and other similar items.

This is going to be a van for service work. The philosophy behind the design is have enough to get through a day without having to go to the supply house. One day. That's it. Lot's of different unique items, but not a lot of any one of them.

Production vans will have a different philosophy behind their design. In those instances, you are looking to support an ongoing installation or short turn around project (bath remodel, kitchen remodel, ongoing large rehab or some such project). You need a little more DWV fittings, maybe more pipe, definitely more hangers and other similar items that are the incidentals that don't always get ordered out to the project. Still, there is enough service stuff to hit up a simple toilet rebuild or outside faucet job to close out a day and get a full 8 in for a guy.

Cable vans are different still.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

What wheelbase? I was looking at the 130" but wasn't sure a 10' would clear behind the partition.


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

KoleckeINC said:


> What wheelbase? I was looking at the 130" but wasn't sure a 10' would clear behind the partition.


It's the real long tall Transit.

There is enough room for full lengths of pipe from the bulk head back to the door plus two feet.

The shelving units leave about two feet behind them. That's were there is room for the desk and trash cans and the toilet options.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

That looks sweet.


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

I'll get some updated pics when we finish it up.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Is it ready for me to come over?


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> Is it ready for me to come over?


It's not quite ready yet.

Close.

But not quite yet.

--Will


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Nuplumber (May 9, 2012)

*Trade my e150? Looks great*

Nice truck hows the ride with the weight.


----------

